# New Jersey Int Ctr Mass Shootings Analysis



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2013)

> .... (U//FOUO) The mass killing incidents this year at a Sikh temple in Wisconsin and a movie theater in Colorado garnered international attention and focused the efforts of public and private sector security officials on the prevention of and response to mass shootings in the United States. This report examines the 29 deadliest mass shootings in the past 13 years, starting with the shootings at Columbine High School in Colorado in 1999, to identify commonalities and trends. These 29 incidents include shooting incidents in which at least five people were killed.
> 
> (U//FOUO) DHS defines an “active shooter” as an individual actively engaged in killing or attempting to kill people in a confined and populated area. In most cases, active shooters use firearms, and there is no pattern or method to their selection of victims. Active shooter situations are unpredictable and evolve quickly. Typically, the immediate deployment of law enforcement is required to stop the shooting and mitigate further harm to victims. Typically, active shooter situations are over within 10 to 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


publicintelligence.net, report dated 28 Nov 12

Full report (9 page PDF attached)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Jan 2013)

Probably within statistical error given the fairly small sample size, but that puts current/former military personnel at a higher risk of such an event, 9% of the US population is military or ex-military, 13.8% of the shooters were.


----------



## cupper (29 Jan 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't the shooter involved in the Gabby Giffords shooting in Arizona previously diagnosed with some form of mental illness? The table indicates he wasn't, but there were several reports that he had been under treatment several years prior. And I believe thatthere were a couple of hearings to have him forcibly medicated for some illness.


----------



## mariomike (1 Jan 2014)

From the original post:


> DHS defines an “active shooter” as an individual actively engaged in killing or attempting to kill people in a confined and populated area. In most cases, active shooters use firearms, and there is no pattern or method to their selection of victims. Active shooter situations are unpredictable and evolve quickly. Typically, the immediate deployment of law enforcement is required to stop the shooting and mitigate further harm to victims. Typically, active shooter situations are over within 10 to 15 minutes.



The ( U.S. ) Federal Emergency Management Agency ( FEMA ) released new guidelines this past September in regards to the response of Paramedics to active shooter incidents:  

"While the community-accepted practice has been staging assets at a safe distance (usually out of line-of-sight) until a perimeter is established and all threats are neutralized, considerations should be made for more aggressive EMS operations in areas of higher but mitigated risk to ensure casualties can be rapidly retrieved, triaged, treated and evacuated. Rapid triage and treatment are critical to survival."

The FEMA guidelines for EMS were based on "the Hartford Consensus" created by Dr. Lenworth Jacobs, which brought together experts in emergency medicine after the Newtown shooting to determine better ways to respond to mass casualties.

The New York Times ( three weeks ago ) reported, "The new FEMA guidelines have been embraced by state and local officials." ( It recently became S.O.P. in Los Angeles. )

An opinion from Ontario two weeks ago on the subject of, "Active Shooter and the Paramedic Response":
http://ontariomedic.ca/2013/12/active-shooter-paramedic-response/


----------

